# Almost There... Just a few more seconds...



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've always wondered this. At the very beginning of the reboot cycle, why do they have a screen that says "Just a few more _seconds_"?? Just a few more seconds until what? Until you wait 5 more minutes?? :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I've always wondered this. At the very beginning of the reboot cycle, why do they have a screen that says "Just a few more _seconds_"?? Just a few more seconds until what? Until you wait 5 more minutes?? :lol:


Five minutes is 300 seconds....that's a few...quite a few.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Could just put up a screen saying 'SOON' . . .


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Or maybe "wait for it!"


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

Amost there.......Maybe not


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

"There" is when you get the next message.

And, if you only wait five minutes until the reboot process is complete, consider yourself fortunate. My reboots typically take 7 minutes or more. Fortunately there haven't been too many of them lately.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It just seems kinda silly that a screen that says "Almost There" and "Just a few more seconds" _precede_ a screen that says "This will take a few minutes"...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, to be constructive, let me ask you all... if you could put "the right" messages up on screens, what would they be? 

Personally it would be:

"Welcome to DIRECTV.
Starting up, please wait.
Step 1 of 3... This may take a little while. 
Step 2 of 3... Almost there.
Step 3 of 3... Acquiring satellite data.
Atomic Batteries to Power
Turbines to Speed"

OK, maybe not the last two 
and then Live TV.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart,

Your messages make much more sense... Only thing missing is the "Receiver Self Test" thrown in after the "Starting up" screen...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to directv
Please watch the circling blue light? Isnt it cool?
Step 1 of 2 - Loading. Watch the cool blinking blue lights
Step 2 of 2 - More blinking lights while we download your Tv guide
Opps Step 3 of 2 - Forgot...building your ToDo list...what about those lights eh?
Ok, you can waitch tv now. Hit GUIDE for a real welcome screen.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

"Hello...."
"Almost there..."
"Checking active tuner(s)"
"Spinning your character around."
"Step 1 of 2, preparing for the next step."
"Step 1.5 of 2, executing next step."
"Step 2 of 2. starting that percent dealie."


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Starting the x of N notations earlier would make sense

replacing just a few more seconds with anything would be more informative.

1 of 3 Starting up
2 of 3 whatever it's doing
3 of 3 acquiring satellite data


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

1 Oh, boy now you've done it
2 This may take some time
3 Cross your fingers
4 Don't touch anything!!
5 Here we go
6 Whew, welcome back


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

"Welcome to DIRECTV.
Starting up, please wait.
Step 1 of 3... This may take a little while. 
Step 2 of 3... Almost there.
Step 3 of 3... Acquiring satellite data.
Step 4 ..........Not there yet? Go get a cold beer as it will take a liitle while longer, maybe 5 minutes so BE PATIENT and drink that beer!
Step 5.......... Now don't you feel better?

OK, Time to Watch TV! That wasn't so bad, was it!!!


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

"If you're still sitting there staring at the screen, call this number for the TV Addiction Hotline... 1-800-GET-HELP."


----------



## nyelton (Sep 4, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> if you could put "the right" messages up on screens, what would they be?


while we're making suggestions, how about they just make the box boot up faster


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's keep this constructive, please. I'm hoping that if we come up with good suggestions, our friends at DIRECTV might listen.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's keep this constructive, please. I'm hoping that if we come up with good suggestions, our friends at DIRECTV might listen.


1) Software Down load in progress, current SW version is xxxx new version is xxxy ( so one can quit if failing to get a new load )

2) Software Download Complete

3) Software Configuration in progress this step may take a few minutes

4) Configuration Complete

5)Sat configuration and signal acquisition commencing

6) Tv is ready to go


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

nyelton said:


> while we're making suggestions, how about they just make the box boot up faster


Now, that, my friend, is hitting the nail right on the head. Instead of all the joke suggestions, that is an idea with merit D'TV should pay attention to. And for the record, I don't sit there watching the whole boot up process. I'll use the time constructively, like detailing my truck or renovating the kitchen. By the time I'm done, hopefully it will be back to live tv. I just know I'm going to be ripped a new one by some of my fellow members, but, just my $.02.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure that everyone would like the DVR to boot up faster. I'd prefer it if that weren't the focus of this thread, though. I don't know everything that happens when the DVR boots but I imagine it's checking the hard drive, loading the OS, checking the drivers, loading the UI, checking all satellites and all transponders, downloading guide data and doublechecking the scheduler. That takes a little time.

Once again, I'm hoping that if we can come up with a decent script, that I can pass it on to DIRECTV for their consideration.

*spidey*, what would the messages look like for a regular reboot, not a download?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I
> 
> *spidey*, what would the messages look like for a regular reboot, not a download?


Maybe just the same as a download so start with the Step 3 message and forward that way both processes look the same and probably are from a certain point of the boot sequence. I think losing the few more seconds message would be a good thing since they really dont know how long the process will take etc.

One thing is they have to consider is the class of users. Some of us geeks want to see all the details however for others its a matter of how much longer? Too many messages may be a problem but progress indication is a good thing. Step 3 of 5 completed etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Remember there are now millions of HR2x receivers, and as far as geeks, we only have about 60,000 registered users.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Remember there are now millions of HR2x receivers, and as far as geeks, we only have about 60,000 registered users.


Thats why I provided the simple steps above, may need to "dumb up" the messages but most users of the HR understand its a sat receiver and a DVR so maybe messages around that would help. Like Acquring program Guide information. Acquiring Satelite signal.

One thing that might be helpful is understanding of high level what is going on from the engineering side to help than provide info to the user interface.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

How about:

a time bar with an ETA to completion.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I think for the general population, just losing the first "a few more seconds" message would do the trick, since that's seems to be the real misleading part of the boot-up process. Now, for the geek in all of us here on dbstalk, if they could add a "let's tell you everything" option along the lines of holding down the "8" button on the remote during boot-up.......


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh I'd love that but I suspect there's too much proprietary stuff going on.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I think the issue is that there is some level of the software that does take a few seconds (maybe it is the std receiver boot from teh motherboard) before it begins loading the next phase (the DVR software from teh disk or wherever that is kept).

IF that is the case, if they just said what was doing what, it would be helpfull.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Maybe something like this on bootup

1) System Startup beginning step 1 of 5 steps; total processes will take approximately n minutes
2) Startup Complete now Step 2 checking software/system configuration; approximately x minutes left
3) Configuration Complete now Step 3 loading satelite information; approximately y minutes remain
4) Sate info acquiring step with the % complete stuff approximately v minutes remain
5) Sat info complete accessesing schedule and program guide; approximately z minutes remain
6) System Ready for Viewing and Operation.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

How about they just fix the software so that reboots aren't required - or at least very rarely. You know, like the DirecTiVos used to work.  

(Sorry, Stuart - had to. It was just sitting there.)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I think Spidey nailed it pretty well as to the messages.

As far as the actual time to boot, I've learned to wait about two minutes for Windows XP to start (although my new Vista laptop takes less than a minute) and 7-8 minutes for the HR20-700 to reset. And, yes, it would be great if DirecTV could make the latter time somewhat shorter.

I like the cold beer suggestion, too, but perhaps it's not everyone's taste...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My question to you all... think of your wives, girlfriends, mothers, fathers, etc. Do you think that they would like Spidey's proposed text, or do you think that they would make the DVR seem overly technical and confusing?


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

How about " Welcome to Directv!
Your system will be up in a few minutes. Thank you"

Its simple, too the point and most importantly truthful, unlike what we have now.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> Could just put up a screen saying 'SOON' . . .


I hate that word


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's keep this constructive, please. I'm hoping that if we come up with good suggestions, our friends at DIRECTV might listen.


Stuart, this is about as constructive as I can get...

Here is a detailed accounting of a recent reboot on my HR20-100.


```
Start	End	Duration	Message
00:00.0	00:15.0	00:15.0		"Hello.  Your DirecTV receiver is starting up"
00:15.0	00:44.0	00:29.0		"Almost there.  A few more seconds please…"
00:44.0	01:00.0	00:16.0		"Just a few more seconds"
01:00.0	01:12.0	00:12.0		"Running receiver self check"
01:12.0	02:52.0	01:40.0		"Step 1 of 2:  Checking satellite settings...  This will take a few minutes"
02:52.0	03:25.0	00:33.0		"Step 1 of 2:  Checking satellite settings...  Almost done."
03:25.0	08:31.0	05:06.0		"Step 2 of 2: Receiving satellite info…  <Progress Bar>"
08:31.0	08:44.0	00:13.0		"Rebuilding Scheduler List"
```
I think in general it would be nice to start the step X of Y context earlier in the sequence.

I also think that the "few more seconds" messages should go.

This is where I would start, given the actual messages being displayed currently.



> 1) Hello. Your DirecTV receiver is starting up
> 2) Step 1 of N Startup in progress...
> 3) Step 1 of N Startup continuing...
> 4) Step 2 of N Running receiver self check
> ...


Here is what I would recommend based on modifications from above and incorporating Spidey's version. I'm omitting the time remaining element, because IMHO such time calculations are difficult to calculate with any precision and as a result are frequently in error. I think no information is better than incorrect information. Using "step X of Y" accomplishes a similar result. #s 2,3 and 5,6 seem to be largely redundant so I would combine them into a single message if possible. If they cannot easily be removed, I would recommend the text above.

*My recommendation
1) Hello. Your DirecTV receiver is starting up
2) Step 1 of 5 Startup in progress...
3) Step 2 of 5 Running receiver self check
4) Step 3 of 5 Checking satellite settings... This will take a few minutes *(timeframe comment optional)*
5) Step 4 of 5 Receiving satellite info&#8230; 
6) Step 5 of 5 Rebuilding Scheduler List
7) <display live TV>*

In short, I think most of the existing messages are good, but some streamlining is in order. The above are short, to the point, at least directionally correct regarding actual actions underway and consistent with what users have come to expect over the years.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

spidey said:


> Maybe something like this on bootup
> 
> 1) System Startup beginning step 1 of 5 steps; total processes will take approximately n minutes
> 2) Startup Complete now Step 2 checking software/system configuration; approximately x minutes left
> ...


Spidey, you beat me to the punch. The only added suggestions are that I would provide a range as the time and a rough percentage of the overall reboot process.

For example:
1) System Startup beginning step 1 of 5 steps; total processes will take approximately 5 - 8 minutes (20% complete)
2) Startup Complete now Step 2 checking software/system configuration; approximately 3 -5 minutes (40% complete)
3) Configuration Complete now Step 3 loading satelite information; approximately 1 - 3 minutes (60% complete)
4) Sat info acquiring step with the % complete stuff approximately 1 -3 minutes remain (85% complete)
5) Sat info complete accessesing schedule and program guide; approximately 1 -2 minutes remain (95% complete)
6) System Ready for Viewing and Operation.[/QUOTE]

In between each phase, they could display pictures of Ali Larter and Angelina Jolie so we have something to look at while we're waiting. 

Of course, DTV might want to put up splash screens talking about new functionality, upcoming shows or new products (a chance for them to hit us with their spam).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Here is a detailed accounting of a recent reboot on my HR20-100. (yes, I know it's a little tough to read atm, cleaning it up...)


Wow! Nice work!

Ok... I would say to obviously lose the "Almost there" and "Just a few more seconds" screens... Breaking it into 5 steps seems pretty logical... And if a 'Time Remaining' screen isn't do-able... Then maybe a 'Percentage Complete' meter of some sort...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

1."Hello. Your DirecTV Receiver is Starting Up".
2."Running Receiver Self Check".
3."Step 1 of 2: Checking Satellite Settings... This will take a few minutes".
4."Step 2 of 2: Receiving Satellite Info… (Progress Bar). 
5."Rebuilding Scheduler List".

With A Progress Bar at the bottom for each task (the same type of Progress Bar as when you download software from a Software Vendor).


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Re: suggestions that include a progress bar...

The one they have now causes some people to think the box is stuck.
It gets to 97% (or something similar) and just stays there for longer than the std. human anxiety threshold.

I don't know what units their current progress bar represents (space?) but, whatever it is, it's certainly not time. 

Whatever it is, it could be improved. I'm sure there could be debate about what the best improvement would be, but I don't think there's much question that there is room for improvement. I've seen 3 different people start to fidget and worry when the thing gets to 97% and stays there for a while. They start to wonder if they should hit reset, or unplug it and start over, or call the 800-number, or whatever.

Maybe the progress bar could represent time. (Or maybe different boxes take different proportions of time for the various tasks, beats me).

If they wanna stay with what they're using, they should insert some comment at the place where it pauses for a while, just to let people know it's normal and nothing is stuck.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's keep this constructive, please. I'm hoping that if we come up with good suggestions, our friends at DIRECTV might listen.


Actually our friends at D* could use a good laugh.

You know who tells the best "Lawyer Jokes"? Lawyers.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

russdog said:


> Re: suggestions that include a progress bar...
> 
> The one they have now causes some people to think the box is stuck.
> It gets to 97% (or something similar) and just stays there for longer than the std. human anxiety threshold.


"Standard human anxiety threshold"... I like that!

I agree, perhaps adding a "this will take a few minutes" bit of text to the progress bar screen would be helpful?

For people who reboot occasionally, you get used to how long things take and when they lock up vs. just take a while in one spot.

For "my mom, sister, uncle, babysitter, etc..." Simpler is better.

*Here is a revised recommendation:
1) Hello. Your DirecTV receiver is starting up
2) Step 1 of 5 Startup in progress...
3) Step 2 of 5 Running receiver self check
4) Step 3 of 5 Checking satellite settings... This will take a couple minutes
5) Step 4 of 5 Receiving satellite info&#8230; This will take a few minutes 
6) Step 5 of 5 Rebuilding Scheduler List
7) <display live TV>*

Based on my reboot timings (above) each of these 5 steps is sub-minute except for step 3 and step 4. Thus if those two longer steps have some general time frame indicator it should help to reduce the anxiety level of the DVR owner.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> "Standard human anxiety threshold"... I like that!
> 
> I agree, perhaps adding a "this will take a few minutes" bit of text to the progress bar screen would be helpful?
> 
> ...


What if the entire list of phases were displayed on every screen. Then as each one completes, we would know about how many more tasks were left:

1) System Startup beginning step 1 of 5 steps; total processes will take approximately 5 - 8 minutes (20% complete)
​Changes to: 
1) System Startup - Complete

2) Startup Complete now Step 2 checking software/system configuration; approximately 3 -5 minutes (40% complete)
​Changes to: 
2) Software Configuration- Complete

3) Configuration Complete now Step 3 loading satelite information; approximately 1 - 3 minutes (60% complete)
4) Sat info acquiring step with the % complete stuff approximately 1 -3 minutes remain (85% complete)
5) Sat info complete accessesing schedule and program guide; approximately 1 -2 minutes remain (95% complete)
6) System Ready for Viewing and Operation


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> "Standard human anxiety threshold"... I like that!


Ha!

Actually, there are such measures that are pretty standard.
However, they vary by application.
For human-computer interaction (how long it takes after the user does something before the computer reacts), there is both an "annoyance threshold" and an "anxiety threshold". I forget what they are exactly. I think the annoyance threshold is something like 0.75 sec. The anxiety threshold is longer.

I'd guess the thresholds for user interaction with the DVR's are similar to computer-interaction, but I'm just guessing.
(For example, as my eSATA RAID box fills up, certain UI tasks have exceeded my annoyance threshold, but not my anxiety threshold.)

It's probably different (longer) for watching boxes reset. But, whatever it is, it exists.
My guess is that D* has some dweeb in the basement who knows what it is, but they probably don't listen to him...


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

reweiss said:


> What if the entire list of phases were displayed on every screen. Then as each one completes, we would know about how many more tasks were left:


IMHO - too complex (thinking wife / girlfriend / mother / etc... audience). Also until step 3, the screens appear to be "computer bios" type screens and text only. It would likely be difficult to maintain consistency through the boot process on the initial screens.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Stuart u asked to consider non tech types, So I asked the wife all she wants to know is how soon till she can watch TV same with my mother. All they are looking for is a message saying the receivers is rebooting and when it will be done.

May want to ask in non HD DVR forum as well for ideas.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

spidey said:


> Stuart u asked to consider non tech types, So I asked the wife all she wants to know is how soon till she can watch TV same with my mother. All they are looking for is a message saying the receivers is rebooting and when it will be done.


Good research! (Really.)

OK, so one big message-in-a-box that says everything is fine and you'll be able to watch TV in X-minutes... with a seconds-countdown to show it's not stuck.

Plus, small print in another box that gives progress details to dorks like us ;-)


----------



## biggyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Is it too much to ask that they could use percentages that do not race to 97% and then sit for 10 minutes?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

russdog said:


> OK, so one big message-in-a-box that says everything is fine and you'll be able to watch TV in X-minutes... with a seconds-countdown to show it's not stuck.
> 
> Plus, small print in another box that gives progress details to dorks like us ;-)


LOL...
"mm:ss to TV"
OR
"mm:ss until you can watch DirecTV..." 

The latter would be eaten up by cable company advertising departments...


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> LOL...
> "mm:ss to TV"
> OR
> "mm:ss until you can watch DirecTV..."


Maybe it could suggest that you use the time to feed your puppies ;-)


Thaedron said:


> The latter would be eaten up by cable company advertising departments...


Before long, they'll have an option that costs $3/month and takes the ads off your channel guide...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

My $0.02 worth.

The in depth receiver self check does not take place during each boot. That may make labeling step x of y a bit difficult.

As for the level of information. Just remember K.I.S.S. (thats not the band either :icon_band )


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> I've always wondered this. At the very beginning of the reboot cycle, why do they have a screen that says "Just a few more _seconds_"?? Just a few more seconds until what? Until you wait 5 more minutes?? :lol:


 The reboot cycle is a little aggravating that it takes so long. The last time I timed it on my HR20-700 and HR21-100 it was still nearly 7 minutes between RBR and live TV.

IIRC, the second screen during the first 10-15 seconds of a reboot says "Almost there." I guess that sounds better than "you've still got time to run to the deli for a soda and sandwich"....

As for keeping it simple for non-tech types - I'd say they're interested in two aspects of the reboot process:
1 - How much longer is the $%^(* thing going to take?,
2 - When can I watch TV again?

Since there are variables involved in the length of time it takes, how about something like:

- Welcome to DIRECTV
- Downloading new software, please be patient.... <- only displayed for software downloads
- Receiver is initializing. Each step will take several minutes.
- Verifying system configuration....
- Rebuilding guide and checking scheduler. Almost done....
- (live TV)

In the old days of DOS (notice I didn't say _good_ old days) - I would construct batch files with the actual task redirected to nul (so the user wouldn't sit there looking at copyright screens), with my comments displayed as to what the machine was doing. Like,
"System is rebooting....
Loading files and buffers configuration....
Loading SmartDrive....
Preparing Menu system....
All done!...."

A DOS PC booted pretty quick, but I still had users who would ask me why their machines at home didn't boot up like the company's? (They preferred the work PCs).


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Just change it to, "a few more *minutes*..."


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Since most of the good ideas have been presented, how bout this one:

"Hello, your DirecTV Receiver is starting up. Please enjoy these advertisements while you're waiting."


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I've always wondered this. At the very beginning of the reboot cycle, why do they have a screen that says "Just a few more _seconds_"?? Just a few more seconds until what? Until you wait 5 more minutes?? :lol:


Actually it's just a few seconds until the video signal is cut, the screen goes blank for a second or two, and the "next" screen comes up.... which looks exactly like the previous screen, and continues to say "just a few more seconds" for about the next five minutes, before it is replaced with the receiving satellite info screen for another five minutes... often more than 50% of that 5 minutes being spent on that screen after the screen indicates that it is 97% complete.

I think that the first screen should say, "This will take a while. Go fix yourself a sandwich, and the DVR will almost be done starting up by the time you get back".


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

This probably grew out of early Tivo, when boot-up was indeed not very long (2-3 minutes at the most on my 14-hr circa 1998 box). The wording is suspiciously similar to Tivo. I think if you are going to rip off Tivo, rip off their implementation of slo-mo, or DLB, and not their misleading "few more seconds" verbiage.

Maybe it should say something like "Go be with the girlfriend...I'll still be booting up long after you finish". Or after a spontaneous reboot during a recording: "You will have no idea what happened during this particular 8 minutes of _Desperate Housewives, _so hold your breath until the summer rerun.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

RobertE said:


> The in depth receiver self check does not take place during each boot. That may make labeling step x of y a bit difficult.
> 
> As for the level of information. Just remember K.I.S.S. (thats not the band either :icon_band )


If that's the case, then using my revised recommendation, simply remove the Step X of Y notation and keep the remaining text. As long as the "few seconds" comments are gone, the remaining messages are "directionally correct".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm .. so we're now debating what the startup message should say .. interesting.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

How about some sort of information screen to the effect "Because of internal houskeeping, certain functions may be slower or incomplete (searches) for the first few hours after a reboot"


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Since my non-technical wife also brought this up, it's not an unreasonable thing for a better startup sequence.

She suggested that it play "The Girl from Ipanema". Elevator music is always a good indicator that you'll be there a while.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's keep this constructive, please. I'm hoping that if we come up with good suggestions, our friends at DIRECTV might listen.


Just curious,

1) Has DirecTV ever listened to anything from the forum
2) What was the average lead time between when it was brought up on the forum and DirecTV actually got around to doing it? I ask because I still see all this MRV, DLB stuff that's been discussed seemingly for years now...

I guess I'm just not very optimistic about them actually doing anything. It's not like when they are in their R&D process they didn't realize "wow, this takes a stupid amount of time to reboot". And if they really didn't realize it, well then god help us all. 
:lol:


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

prospero63 said:


> Just curious,
> 
> 1) Has DirecTV ever listened to anything from the forum


Yes.


prospero63 said:


> 2) What was the average lead time between when it was brought up on the forum and DirecTV actually got around to doing it?


Response time has ranged from less than a week, to more than a year. Some most wanted features may never happen.


prospero63 said:


> I ask because I still see all this MRV, DLB stuff that's been discussed seemingly for years now...


Stay tuned. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. so we're now debating what the startup message should say .. interesting.


Interesting good or interesting bad?

A casual observer may look at it and say:
"wow, that's all they have to complain about is what it says during boot-up"

or they may say:
"wow, how many times do they have to reboot those things that they care what it says during boot-up"

As for my own opinion on what it should say:
Put up helpful hints for 30 secs or a minute like during a lengthy software install.
"How to record a series"
"How to setup favorite lists"
stuff like that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> As for my own opinion on what it should say:
> Put up helpful hints for 30 secs or a minute like during a lengthy software install.
> "How to record a series"
> "How to setup favorite lists"
> stuff like that.


Since we're never going to get a console output of the entire Linux boot sequence and all the driver loads, etc. that the geeks among us want, I'd be okay with some of the suggestions about how many more minutes you should expect with each step, as noted by the some of the earlier posts, but I also like BattleScott's post above. This would be especially useful for the casual DVR user who doesn't reboot routinely and doesn't particularly care about the guts of the system, but might benefit from knowing some more about how the basics work.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

If the reboot process it takes 7 minutes then why can't DirecTV just confirm this and make the one and only message say:
"Please wait... Your system has to reboot, download software updates and acquire guide data from the satellite. This entire process takes approx. 7 minutes. Thank you for your patience". At that point just display a simple timer showing: "2 minutes remaining". Along with some kind of graphic indicating that things are indeed happening (like the hourglass in Windows/beachball on the Mac)

And yes even my wife hates the false "just a few seconds" line the DVR throws up. From a UI stand point DirecTV should NOT put in a progress bar unless its totally accurate, this stuck at 97% is a BIG problem, as a normal customer thinks the box has locked up (again!) and might be tempted to try another reboot :nono2:

Before I started reading these forums I too ASSUMED the box was locked up due to the false "almost there, just a few seconds" BS combined with the "97%" stuck progress bar. Now I know better, thus I schedule a bathroom/snack break after each reboot


----------

